# † إحمنى من نفسى † _ لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل.



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2010)

*† إحمنى من نفسى † 

إلهى القدوس .. سامحنى على ما أخطأت به إليك ,
وإسندنى لكى لا أعود إلى أخطائى ثانية ,
أرجوك أن تَحمنى من أن تتحول أخطائى إلى عادات ,
أو أن يتسرب التهاون إلى قلبى ,
أو أن يتقسى ضميرى ولا يشعر بالخطأ والخطية.

† † † 
حقآ ياربى يسوع..
أنا خائف من نفسى.. أرجوك احمنى من نفسى.
كنت فى الماضى أخاف من الخطايا الصغيرة..
لكن - للأسف الشديد - صرت الآن لا أشعر بها..
وبدأ ضميرى يتسع لخطايا أشنع . أرجوك احمنى من نفسى.
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مايو 2010)

*نعم احميني يا ربي من نفسي 
صلاة غاية في الروعة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *نعم احميني يا ربي من نفسي
> صلاة غاية في الروعة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## سور (18 مايو 2010)

صلاه رائعه ابو تاربو 
ربنا يحينا جميعا من الخطيه وخاصة الاستمرار فيها
الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

آميـــــن

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> صلاه رائعه ابو تاربو
> ربنا يحينا جميعا من الخطيه وخاصة الاستمرار فيها
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> آميـــــن
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا جدا


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*



كنت فى الماضى أخاف من الخطايا الصغيرة..
لكن - للأسف الشديد - صرت الآن لا أشعر بها..
وبدأ ضميرى يتسع لخطايا أشنع . أرجوك احمنى من نفسى.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**آمين يا رب...*
*الرب يباركك حبيبي...*
*شكرا لك...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> صلاه جميله
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> *الرب يباركك حبيبي...*
> *شكرا لك...*


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

أمين
صلاة رائعة ابو تربو ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> أمين
> صلاة رائعة ابو تربو ربنا يباركك


----------

